# Wolverine build ideas?



## Darklone (Apr 20, 2009)

Howdy guys, I'd like to build another wolverine... and I am kinda stuck where to get claws or claw like weapons from. Any ideas?

Fast healing: Better proposals than dragon shaman anyone?


----------



## Herzog (Apr 20, 2009)

Claws:
Shifter race (Races of Eberron)
Soulknife class (Expanded Psionic Handbook)
Construct Graft feat (Faiths of Eberron)
Warshaper (Complete Warrior)

Fast Healing:
Warshaper


Suggestion: Shifter race, get as many shifter feats as possible to increase the number of times and the duration you can shift. You qualify for Warshaper because of your shapechanger subtype.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got one right now who is a Halfling (Logan is short & furry) Ranger/Brb using clawed gauntlets/bladed bracers (I forget which). 

(He also has spiked armor and some trogstink grenades because of other influences on the PC design.)

The Rgr levels get him 2WF, the Brb levels give him Rage, Diehard, and Fast Movement...and big HD.

It wasn't available in the campaign, but I'd add or sub some PsyWar levels in there, too.  With PsyWar, you get the various Claw powers, plus things like Body Adjustment (Body Adjustment :: d20srd.org) for healing as well as Biofeedback (Biofeedback :: d20srd.org), Thicken Skin (Thicken Skin :: d20srd.org) and Intertial Armor (Inertial Armor :: d20srd.org) for avoiding damage.

In addition, I like the suggestion of the Soulknife class, too...especially if you use Dragon #341's list of Soulknife Feats.  Among them is one that lets you choose a weapon with which the PC is proficient and shape the Mindblade into it- its functionally identical to but more broadly drafted than the similar feats listed in Complete Psionic.  This would let you shape the PC's mindblades into claws.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2009)

Other races:

1) Choosing an Anthropomorphic Animal race from _Savage Species_ gets you some of what you want right away.

2) There is also some kind of anthropomorphic race in _Planar Handbook_ that might work- they're either skunk- or badger-esque.


----------



## AbyssKnight (Apr 20, 2009)

The Feral Template (if you can take it, 3.0 Savage Species) goes a long way to making Wolverine. Fast Healing!

I also endorse the Razorclaw Shifter Ranger/Barbarian/Warshaper idea.

I think one of the Barbarian varients (or at least Barb PrC) also gives natural attacks.


----------



## Amazing Mumford (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have access to it, try looking in Dungeon #129-- Chosen of Malar template.  It's a big level adjustment, but it gives you fast healing, very nasty claws, a huge Con bonus, and a few other immunities and abilities.  Throw a few Rgr/Bbn levels in there for rage, speed, 2-weapon fighting, and Track-- there's a pretty decent Wolverine.  You'll just have to figure out some way to get Scent...


----------



## Eldritch_Lord (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Sphinx Claws soulmeld from Magic of Incarnum--the dwarf in the sphinx claws picture looks like he's fighting almost exactly like Wolverine!  If you take two levels of Totemist and the Open Least Chakra feat, you get 1d8+5 claws and can pounce with them.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Apr 20, 2009)

Eldritch_Lord said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Sphinx Claws soulmeld from Magic of Incarnum--the dwarf in the sphinx claws picture looks like he's fighting almost exactly like Wolverine! If you take two levels of Totemist and the Open Least Chakra feat, you get 1d8+5 claws and can pounce with them.




Agreed, near bottom of this link:
Magic of Incarnum Excerpt

You need to bind the chakra to to totem, but yeah it works.


----------



## samb1230 (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out king of smack builds.  With vampiric claws you have pretty darn good healing.  I don't know how to get admantine bones, maybe half contruct/warforged?  Just be ready to explain to your DM why you should not be banned, dealing 72d6 in one round and healing 36d6 at the same time usually makes DMs want to burn your sheet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2009)

_*facepalm*_

I can't believe I forgot the Feral template...one of my top 5 favorite templates!


----------



## Runestar (Apr 21, 2009)

Warblade with emphasis on tiger claw maneuvers?


----------



## pawsplay (Apr 21, 2009)

I once created an X-men themed evil NPC group. My wolverine was a dwarf barbarian/assassin armed with adamantine punch-daggers. I was going to apply the Feral template, but then I realized that I would have to add hit dice to a dwarf and I didn't know what to do for their class skills. I thought about the Shadow template as another idea, but it seemed too loopy, so in the end, I just made sure he had Two-Weapon Fighting, Endurance, and Diehard. 

In case you're curious, the lineup also included:
A male human warlock specializing in eldritch spear and ranged combat feats.
A female drow druid loaded up on call lightning.
A male human sorcerer/mindbender.
A female human sorcerer/argent hand.


----------



## Drowbane (Apr 21, 2009)

Feral (Savage Species LA +1), Stony (Underdark LA +1), Anthropomorphic Wolverine (Savage Species HD 2, LA 2?)

Lets see... thats two claws, bite (I've been able to trade this out for scent in the past), climb speed, faster movement +10, Fast Healing 2, DR 8/adamantine, oh and my favorite... rage whenever you're hit.  From there I'd pick up some Swordsage for a bit of Tigerclaw (can Warblades use TC?).  Also makes for a nasty Frenzied Berserker.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, great stuff. 

Any healing ideas for low level regions? Soulknife Barbarian sounds like the way to go there.


----------



## Darklone (May 4, 2009)

One idea for low level fast healing: Cleric with Healing domain and the Healing devotion from Complete Champion.


----------



## Sharkon (May 5, 2009)

Another way to get claws is to take lvls in the prestige class frost rager from frostburn...


----------



## roguerouge (May 6, 2009)

You need Deathless Frenzy from the Frenzied Berzerker to get the full impact of Wolverine's insane healing ability. Remember that he gets shot in the head and comes back from that. Fast Healing stops when you hit -10, but if you are Frenzied, it's still going to be on.


----------

